# Delete account



## CN2622 (Mar 22, 2021)

Is there a way to delete my account or can someone delete it for me?


----------



## Openminded (Feb 21, 2013)

You can delete your texts but last I heard the mods weren’t deleting threads. As to accounts, I believe those are usually permanent.


----------

